# Washington Court House,OH WGSD *Nieve* Birth Defect In Pound!



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Adoptable White German Shepherd: Nieve: Petfinder

Nieve is a 1 year old intact female White German Shepherd. She is friendly and a bit submissive with new people, but happy and exuberant around people she knows and when outside. Nieve will fence fight but is not dog aggressive and has gotten along with every dog we've penned her with. Nieve has a birth defect in that her legs are abnormally short. She gets around fine but she cannot ever be bred or chained up. We would like to see Nieve go to a rescue with people who understand her unique issues. Please call Savannah 740-572-0650 

Fayette County Dog Pound
Washington Court House, OH
740-335-6630


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's adorable! i would take her in a heartbeat!! Hubby would divorce me if i bring another one in. lol. She'll be fine!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I saw this one earlier but didn;t post b/c I thought she was a mix due to the short legs!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

pamela berger said:


> I saw this one earlier but didn;t post b/c I thought she was a mix due to the short legs!


Yes, I almost did the same thing TILL I read her info & seen poor girl is PB with a birth defect............ 

BUMP !!!!


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

No longer listed on petfinder.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Adopted !!!!!


----------

